# Briggs and stratton 1150 snow series



## craigger668 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello All I need some help here. My neighbour came by with his snowblower he has one that has the same engine as mine except he decided to repair it himself and he took more apart than he should have. This included removal of the govenor arm. The machine now runs incredibly fast and I am afraid it is going to blow a bearing or a crankshaft. Can anyone tell me how to reset this so it runs at the proper speed. Model # is 15c114 0939 He has also provided me with a new carburetor kit which includes 2 govenor springs but does not specify which spring or which holes to use for this particual model engine this kit is part # 590907.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Can you look at yours to see which holes things go in?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

craigger668 said:


> Hello All I need some help here. My neighbour came by with his snowblower he has one that has the same engine as mine except he decided to repair it himself and he took more apart than he should have. This included removal of the govenor arm. The machine now runs incredibly fast and I am afraid it is going to blow a bearing or a crankshaft. Can anyone tell me how to reset this so it runs at the proper speed. Model # is 15c114 0939 He has also provided me with a new carburetor kit which includes 2 govenor springs but does not specify which spring or which holes to use for this particual model engine this kit is part # 590907.


The Briggs and Stratton manuel on the 1150 engine should show how to reattach the govener linkages as well as the part needed if they are missing. More likely it could throw a conecting rod than blow a bearing because the engines are designed to run at 3600rpm max sustained rpm. I say that should be fixed right way becuase it would cost about $250+ to replace that engine if it were to blow.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

*Governor arm adjustment*

Yep best not to touch that adjustment. Google Carburetor overhaul videos.
Saw a Video on the internet on tuning up Briggs Stratton engine and he gives a trial angle to set it. Once it's off it's trial and error basically. He gives a good reference point to start at.


----------



## craigger668 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok I have done this on Tecumseh Snowblower/ lawnmower engines so hopefully its the same Idea, the whole 3 different sized springs for the govenor threw me off. I'm not sure why they would include new springs with a carburetor kit? O well Ill stick with the original spring loosen off the govenor arm and attempt an adjustment from there. Wish me luck.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Before you start playing around give it a real close look and see if you can find any scratches or wear marks where it was originally put together.


----------



## craigger668 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok Here is what I have. It looks like the original spring goes in the Number 6 hole. Thats using mine as a reference but she still runs fast. I guess I will now have to loosen off the govenor arm where it attatches to the govenor gear in the crankcase.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

That governor shaft doesn't have a flat in it to keep the arm positioned?


----------



## craigger668 (Nov 18, 2013)

No it doesn't have a flat its a small hexagon shape. I am not sure what size socket it is. I have also come to realize that there is a secondary idle spring missing! I stared at it for quite a while before realizing this. Hopefully the neighbour still has it. Lol I opened a can of worms helping this guy out.


----------



## craigger668 (Nov 18, 2013)

Being a gearhead and knowing the theory behind how all this stuff works and NOT being able to fix it drives me nuts. If anyone is familiar with this exact engine or can post a pic of the govenor setup pls do so before I die of an anxiety attack. I must be missing something but i dont know what. Give me an old Tecumseh anyday.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Haa, I know those neighbors and in my case coworkers...

Just a thought, could the blue line on the governor arm, be a witness mark?

As is in it is supposed to be perpendicualr to the crank shaft?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

It could be. Most are adjustable


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

True, but I was thinking that it might be an assembly line trick, to speed the installation and setup. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Degklump (Oct 29, 2014)

craigger668 said:


> If anyone is familiar with this exact engine or can post a pic of the govenor setup pls do so before I die of an anxiety attack. I must be missing something but i dont know what. Give me an old Tecumseh anyday.


I have the same problem, My grandmoters 1150 engine started to leak oil. Left it of at the dealership who then went bust. Got the engine back in 1000 pieces.
Was told to buy a shortblock and did...

Now Im stuck at the govenor setup and would really appreciate pictures of how it is set up on a working machine. Or a manual or any pointers at all, Ill even pay for pictures if needed. Im desperate.

P.S

First post, great forum!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

call BRIGGS and STRATTON for that they should be able to get you the info.


----------

